# Funny Stereotype pictures...well to some.



## min0 lee (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## min0 lee (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## min0 lee (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## min0 lee (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## min0 lee (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## min0 lee (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## min0 lee (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## min0 lee (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## ExLe (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## ExLe (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## ExLe (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## ExLe (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## hypno (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## min0 lee (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## min0 lee (Dec 5, 2011)

We are going to hell.


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## min0 lee (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## min0 lee (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 5, 2011)

min0 lee said:


>



Holy. Fucking. Shit.

I'd give you all my reps if I could.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 5, 2011)

*Jewish jokes*

Racial Characteristics:
Living proof that money can't buy love, these greedy, usurious, scheming Christ-killers, who won't eat pork because it reminds 
them of their parents, go around moving into other people's countries and buying up all the pawnshops and delicatessens. They 
were personally responsible for the fall of the Roman Empire, the 1929 stock market crash, and the loss of World War II by a
prominent European country. Now they're ruining show business. Their fiendish heathen religious rituals include mutilating the
penises of their own sons and drinking the blood of Christian babies during Lent. The world's nations have historically competed
with each other to see who could get rid of them fastest. They control the legal, medical, psychiatric, and accountancy professions, and are the force behind international communism, freemasonry, sex education, the media, and the catholic church. 

Good Points:
I can't think of one. 

Proper Forms of Address:
Yid, kike, sheeny, Hebe, nickel-nose, knife-nose, gabardine stroking mockey, clip-tip. 




Who???s the best Jewish cook? Hitler.

What do you get when you squeeze a Synagogue? 
Jewce(juice) 


What was so bad about being a black Jew? 
You had to sit in the back of the oven. 

How does hitler???s moped sound? 
Runnnn nigger nigger nigger, runnnn nigger nigger nigger 

What's the difference between a Jew and a pizza?
A pizza doesn't scream when you put it in the oven. 

What's a Jewish woman's favorite position for sex?
Facing Macy's. 

Why do Jewish husbands die young?
Because they want to. 

Q. What do you get when you cross a Jewish princess and a prostitute?
A. A fucking know-it-all. 

Q: What???s the resemblance between snails and Sephardic Jews?
A: They don???t need women to make babies! 

Why are jews so good at math? 
They got all the answers burned on their arms.

First Man: I'm going to be just like Hitler and kill all the jews. But I'm going to kill all the clowns, too. 
Second Man: Why the clowns? First Man: See, no one cares about the Jews!

Why did Hitler kill himself? 
Because he saw his gas bill.

Hitler stands in front of a cannon with some jews. He tells the first one: Spread your arms and jump into the cannon! The jew
jumps and dies. Then he tells the second one: Touch your toes with your hands and jump into the canon! The jew jumps and 
dies, too. He tells the third one: Put your arms in the air and jump into the canon! Suddenly, Hitlers mother appears, yelling at 
him: Adolf, stop playing tetris with those jews!!!

At his birthday, Hitler tells three jews: Ive got a dice here. Two sides are blue, two are green and the other two sides are red.
Everyone of you has to roll the dice. If it shows blue, one of you will be hung. If it shows green, one of you will be shot. If it shows
red, I´ve got a surprise for you! The first one rolls the dice, it shows blue and he is hung. The second one rolls the the dice, it 
shows green, and he is shot. The third one rolls the dice. It shows red, therefore Hitler says: Congratulations, you can roll the 
dice again!!!

Two nazis meet in prison. The first one asks the second one. What is misfortune? A bus full of jews falliing of a cliff right into 
the sea. What is a disaster? If they can swim.

What's Hitlers least favorite planet? 
'Jewpiter' 

Whats the difference between a jew and a pizza? 
The pizza doesnt scream when you put it in an oven! 

Whats the difference between a Jew and a Canoe? 
A canoe tips 

How do you get 100 jews into a car? 
Throw a quarter in it. 
How do you get them out again? 
Tell them Hilter is driving. 

How many jews can you fit in a VW Beetle? 
54, two in the front, two in the back, and fifty in the ashtray. 

How do you know you have a queer Jew? 
He likes money more than girls. 

Have you heard about the Jewish sports car? 
It stops on a dime, then picks it up .

What is a Jews biggest dilemma? 
Free pork 

Why do Jews have such big noses? 
Cuz all the airs free. 

Whats the object of Jewish football? 
To get the quarter back. 

How was copper wire invented? 
2 Jews fighting over the same penny 

What language does Jewish homo speak? 
Heblew 

What did the little German boy get for his birthday? 
Easy bake oven and a G.I Jew 

Hows Christmas celebrated in Jewish homes? 
They put parking meters on the roof. 

Why did the Jews walk around the desert for 40 years? 
They heard that someone dropped a quarter 

What do you call a room full of jewish women with yeast infections? 
A whine and cheese party. 

Whats Jewish doggy style? 
You beg for half an hour and the princess rolls over and plays dead. 

What happens when a Jew with an errection walks into a wall? 
He breaks his nose. 

What's faster than a speeding bullet? 
A jew with a coupon.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## min0 lee (Dec 5, 2011)

*Indian jokes*

How do you keep an indian out of your back yard? 
Move the trash cans to the front. 

What do you call a white man surrounded by twenty five indians? 
You call him bartender! 

What do you call a gay indian? 
Brave sucker! 


How do you keep Indians out of your neighborhood? 
Keep a liquor store between your house and the reservation. 

What do you call an Indian without a Casino? 
A Mexican 

Which Indian did more than any other to preserve the land and rights of his people? 
Chief Whinestothepress. 

How many Indians does it take to eat a freshly killed dear? 
Five. One to do the eating, and four to hold up traffic.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 5, 2011)

*Asian jokes*

Racial Characteristics:
Hordes of incomprehensible rat-eaters with a peculiar political philosophy and a dangerous penchant for narcotic drugs.

No one can possibly know what dark and grotesque things pass through the minds of this hydraheaded racial anomaly
which is, after all, more like a monstrous colony of flesh-crazed carpenter ants than a nation of rational men. Only a fool 
would deal with two-legged insects ..such as these. Our only hope is that the farsighted leaders of our own land Will join

with those of at least nominally Caucasian Soviet Russia and that together they will treat us to the welcome spectacle of
a thermonuclear obliteration of this yellow menace. 

Good Points:
They're almost as far away as it's possible to be. 

Proper Forms of Address:
Zipper head, Chink, slant, ching-chong Chinaman, yellow peril. 



Have you heard about the Chinese retard?
Her parents named her Sum Ting Wong.

How do chincs come up with names for their kids? 
By throwing silverware down the stairs and it goes ping, ching, pong, That???s what they name their kids.

How do you blindfold a chink? Dental floss!

How do you know if a chink robbed your house? 
Your homework is done, your computer is upgraded, but two hours later the chink is still trying to back out of your driveway! 

Why is a gook like a computer? 
They both only see bits! 

How do you blindfold a gook? 
Dental floss!


----------



## DOMS (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## min0 lee (Dec 5, 2011)

*Black jokes*

Racial Characteristics:
Probably not people at all. Probably some kind of monkey. They eat each other and worship bundles of sticks and mud. 
You can never remember the names of their countries, which have a new Main Nigger every half hour and too many snakes
and bugs anyway. They eat those, too. They put bones in their noses and wear plants for clothes. 

Good Points:
Don't feel pain the way we do. 

Proper Forms of Address:
Jig, coon, fishmouth, soot-back, shitskin, boy. 



Q)How do you stop a negro from drowning? Take your foot off his head!

Q) What would you find in the kitchen of a diner operated by blacks? 
A) UFO's- Unidentified Frying Objects.

Q) What do you say if your tv is floating in the middle of the night? A)Drop it nigga!


Why do all negro smell? So even the blind people can hate them. 

What do you call a food stamp? negro money.

What do you call 1000 negros around the CN tower? Pubes!

Why do lions in Africa lick their assholes?
To get the taste of negro out of their mouth.

What do you call 20,000 negros floating in the sea?
An oil spill.

What's an average everyday nigga? A poor black man with 1 woman, 5 kids barley supports them all, and eats fried chicken, 
drinks red coolade, watching upn

 A bus load of niggers going to DC
for the million coon march overturns on Texas road and negros are thrown everywhere. A few minutes later a farmer driving his
back hoe comes upon the accident and starts burying the bodies. Just as he is completing the job a Cop pulls up and asks "what 
happened here?" The farmer replies " I came upon this accident and started burying the bodies." Then the cop asks "Are you 
sure they were all dead?" The farmer answers, "Well some said they were still alive but you know how those negros lie."

What do you call the New Orleans Superdome full of milk? 
Cocoa Puffs.

What do they call the subway in harlem? 
The underground railroad.

What do you call two dozen negros working in a cotton field under the blazing sun? 
Old fashioned farm equipment!

Q: Why did the mexican family move out of the outhouse? 
A: Because the niggers downstairs made too much noise! 

Niggers: How do you keep a negro from jumping on the bed? Put velcro on the ceiling. How do you get him down? Tell the spics 
down the street it a pinyata. 

 Why does aspirin have cotton in the top? To remind the negros they
were cotton pickers before they were drug dealers.

 How do you find a negro at night? Tell the motherfucker to smile.

What do you do when you see a negro crawling across your front lawn bleeding to death? Stop laughing and RE-LOAD!!!!!!

What do you call a black pasture.............. Holy shit.

Whats the difference between a negro and a picnic table? A picnic table can support itself.

What do you call a negro with a peg leg? 
Shit on a stick! 

What does Pontiac stand for? 
Poor Old Nigger Thinks It's A Cadillac! 

Did you hear the one about the baby negro who went to heaven and got his wings? 
He said, "God! Look! I'm an angel!", and God said, "No you stupid nigger! You're a bat, now eff off!" 

I like black people . . . 
. . I used to have some black friends 'till my dad sold them! 

What does a nigress and an ice hockey player have in common? 
They both change their pads after 3 periods! 

Why do blacks have white hands and feet? 
They were on all fours when God spray painted them! 

Why do black people have white hands? 
Everyone has some good in them! 

Why do black people have white hands? 
It rubs off the cop cars! 

Why do more negros get hit by cars in the winter? 
They're easier to spot! 

What do you call two blacks on one bike? 
Organized crime! 



What happened to the negro who had an abortion? 
Crime Stoppers sent her a check for $500! 

Why don't negro bitchs wear panties to picnics? 
To keep the flies away from the chicken! 

What's the difference between a truck full of baby niggers and a truck full of bowling balls? 
You can't unload a truck full of bowling balls with a pitchfork! 

What does FUBU stand for? 
Farmers Used to Buy Us 

What does FUBU stand for? 
Farmers Used to Beat Us 

Why don't sharks eat negros? 
They think its whale shit! 

Why do negros call white people "honkies"? 
Thats the last sound they hear before they get hit! 

What do they do with dead negros in California? 
Gut them to make wetsuits! 

Why does L.A. have so many fags and N.Y. so many negros? 
L.A. had first choice! 

What do you call a chinese nigger with AIDS? 
Coon Die Soon! 

What does NAACP stand for? 
negros Against All Caucasian People 

What does NAACP stand for? 
Now Apes Are Called People 

Why did God give niggers big dicks? 
As a way to say "sorry" for putting pubes on their heads! 

Why do negros wear wide brimmed hats? 
So birds won't shit on their lips! 

Why was white chocolate invented? 
So negro kids could get messy too! 

What do you call a negros car? 
A 'blood vessel'. 

What do you call 1,000 negros going down a hill? 
A mudslide! 

What do Nikes and the KKK have in common? 
They both make negros run fast! 

Why is there no black Miss America pageant? 
Nobody want's to be Ms. Idaho! 

What do you get when you cross a negro and a gorilla? 
A dumb gorilla! 

What do you call a negro having sex? 
Rape! 

How many polacks does it take to clean a bathroom? 
None, it's a negros job! 

White folks aren't racist . . 
. . we've all got colored TV's! 

Why do negros hate asperin? 
Because it's white and it works! 

A negro walks into a bar and says, "Yo! Where do all the homies hang?" 
The bartender says, "out there", pointing to a tree in the back. 

What do you call an Ethiopian on a hunger strike? 
An Ethiopian! 

How many negros does it take a shingle a roof? 
It depends how thin you slice them! 

How do you get a negro out of a tree? 
Cut the rope! 

Why don't negro babies play in sandboxes? 
Cats keep trying to bury them! 

What do you call 60,000 negros on a plane heading back to Africa? 
A good start! 

What do you call a nigger hiding in the woods? 
A brown recluse! 

What do you call a black bowling ball? 
A nigger egg. 

What did God say when he made the first nigger? 
Oops! I put the pubes on his head! 

What was missing from the Million Man March? 
About a thousand miles of chain and an auctioneer! 

What do Confederates do on the New Year? 
Shoot niggers with roman candles and throw Confetti! 

How do you get a nigger to wear a condom? 
Put a Nike logo on it! 

How do you keep a nigger bitch pleased? 
Give her some fried chicken! 

What happened when the Nigger looked up his family tree? 
A gorilla shit on his face! 

What do you call a busload of niggers going off a cliff with one empty seat? 
A crying shame! 

What do you call 1,000 niggers at the bottom of the sea? 
A good start! 

What did God say when he made the first nigger? 
Oops! Burnt another one! 

Why haven't any niggers died from West Nile virus? 
Mosquitos don't land on shit, only flies do! 

Why is a nigger like a vending machine? 
Neither work, but they both take your money! 

Why are blacks so tall? 
Their knee grows. 

What do you call a bunch of old niggers in a barn? 
Antique farm equiptment! 

Why do they put cotton in pill bottles? 
To remind the niggers they used to pick cotton before they were drug dealers! 

Why was the nigger with diarrea freaking out? 
He thought he was melting! 

Why does Stevie Wonder always smile? 
He doesn't know he's black. 

What's the difference between bigfoot and a working nigger? 
Bigfoot's been spotted! 

What's the definition of Mass Confusion? 
Fathers day in Harlem! 

What do you call a nigger with an afro? 
Microphone. 

What do you call two blacks in a bodybag? 
Twix! 

Why are there only 2 pall bearer at a niggers funeral? 
A garbage can only has two handles! 

What does a nigger give his kid for his birthday? 
YOUR bike! 

Why shouldn't you throw rocks at a nigger driving by? 
It could be your car! 

Why did the man take off his watch to grab a handful of jelly beans? 
He was afraid the blacks would steal it! 

How do we know Adam wasn't black? 
Ever try taking a rib from a black guy? 

What's long, dark and stinks? 
The unemployment line! 

Why do niggers and spics always have nice clothes, jewelry and cars but still live in shitty houses? 
They haven't figured out how to steal houses yet! 

Why can't Ray Charles or Stevie Wonder read? 
They're niggers! 

A woman meets a black guy and invites him back to her place. She handcuffs herself to the bed and screams... 
"Do what you black men do best!". The nigger grabs the TV and runs! 

What's blue and hangs in my front yard? 
My nigger! I'll paint him whatever color I want! 

What's a black mans fortune cookie? 
A peice of cornbread with a food stamp in the middle! 

How does a niggress take a pregnancy test? 
She sticks a banana up her pussy, if it comes out half-eaten you know there's another monkey on the way! 

What's 8 miles long and has a combined IQ of 56? 
The Martin Luther King Day parade! 

What's the difference between a nigger and Batman? 
Batman can go out at night without Robbin! 

What's the difference between a nigger and a letter? 
You can send the letter back where it came from! 

What do you call a bunch of niggers neck-deep in mud? 
Afro-turf 

What do you call a bunch of niggers skydiving? 
Air pollution! 

What's long and hard on a nigger? 
Third grade. 

A nigger with a parrot walks into a bar. The bartender says, "Hey, where did you get that?" 
The parrot says, "Africa! There are millions of them over there just sitting around" 

What does NAACP stand for? 
Niggers Are Actually Colored People. 

What does NAACP stand for? 
Niggers Are Always Causing Problems. 

What does NAACP stand for? 
Niggers, Apes, Aligators, Coons and Possums. 

What do you call a nigger waterskiing? 
A top-water jig. 

What would you call the flintstones if they were black? 
Niggers! 

A nigger, a jew and a mexican jump off a building at the same time .. who hits the ground first? 
Who cares! 

How do you keep a nigger from drowning? 
Take your boot off his head. 

Ever hear the rumor that niggers are bigger than white men? How do you tell when a nigger is really well hung? 
When you can't fit a finger between his neck and the rope! 

What do you say to a black man in court? 
Will the defendant please rise! 

What do you call a black man in high school? 
Janitor 

What's the only way a person can look at a nigger and smile? 
Through the scope of a gun! 

Why do niggers keep chickens in their back yards? 
To teach their kids how to walk. 

How do you keep a nigger from jumping on the bed? 
Put velcro on the ceiling. 

Whats the difference between a nigger and a bucket of shit? 
The bucket. 

What do an apple and a nigger have in common? 
They both belong hanging in trees. 

Why don't niggers celibrate Thanksgiving? 
KFC is closed on holidays. 

How do you starve a nigger? 
Hide his foodstamps under his work boots. 

What do you call seven niggers hanging in a tree? 
A windchime. 

What are three things you can't give a nigger? 
A fat lip, a black eye and a job! 

What's the difference between a dead dog in a road and a dead nigger in a road? 
The dog has skid marks in front of it. 

What do you call a black priest? 
Holy shit! 

I had a nigger in my family tree . . . 
. . . he's still hanging there! 

Why are trees so close in Harlem? 
Public transportation. 

How long does it take a nigress to take a shit? 
9 months 

What do you call a nigger with a Harvard education? 
A nigger! 

Why are all the niggers fast runners? 
All the slow ones are in jail. 

Whats the difference between niggers and snow tires? 
Snow tires don't sing when you put chains on them! 

How do you keep a nigger from going out? 
Pour more gas on him! 

Why do white folks go to nigger garage sales? 
To get their stuff back. 

How do you keep niggers out of your back yard? 
Hang one in your front yard! 

What does a nigger and sperm have in common? 
Only about 1 out of two million actually work. 

What do you do if you wake up in the middle of the night to see your television floating in mid-air? 
Shoot the nigger stealing it. 

What's the difference between a large pizza and a nigger? 
A pizza can feed a family of four. 

What's wrong with four niggers in a cadillac going off a cliff? 
A cadillac seats five! 

How can you tell a nigger's just had sex? 
His eyes are all red from the mace. 

How do you get a nigger to leave you alone? 
Throw him a basketball! 

What's the difference between a naked white woman and a naked black woman? 
One's on the cover of Playboy and the other's on the cover of National Geographic. 

Why don't niggers dream? 
The last one to have a dream got shot.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 5, 2011)

*Spanish jokes*

How are a mexican (or spic) and a cue ball alike?
The harder you hit it, the more english you get out of it. 

A paragraph, because he's not quite an essay. 

Why aren't there any spics on Star Trek? 
They won't work in the future either! 
Good Points:
They make great gardners. 

Proper Forms of Address:
Wetback, beaner, chili-dipper, taco turd, flap hat, scratch-back. 



What do you call a gang of spics running down a hill? 
Jailbreak! 

Why do blacks put their garbage in clear bags? 
So puerto ricans can window shop! 

Why do spics drive lowriders? 
So they can drive while they pick strawberries. 

What do you call a mexican getting baptised? 
Bean dip! 

What do you call a building full of spics? 
A jail! 

What do you call two mexicans playing basketball? 
Juan on Juan! 

What do you call a spic with a rubber toe? 
Roberto! 

How do you kill a mexican? 
Throw a quarter off a cliff! 

What do you get when you breed a black and a mexican? 
A theif who's too lazy to steal! 

Why don't mexicans have barbecues? 
The beans keep falling through the grill! 

What did the spic say when his home fell on him? 
Get off me holmes!! 

How do you find the richest spic in town? 
Drop a penny, whoever catches it is the richest spic! 

Why do mexicans eat tamales on christmas? 
So they'll have something to unwrap! 

Why were there only 40,000 mexicans at the Alamo? 
They only have two cars! 







How do you start a mexican parade? 
Roll a quarter down the street! 

A mexican and a nigger are riding in car . . who's driving? 
A cop! 

How do you hide money from a mexican? 
Hide it under a bar of soap! 

Why is there no mexican olympic team? 
All the spics who can run, jump or swim are in the U.S.! 

Why is a spic like a pizza? 
They're both small, greasy and speak no english! 

What is a Mexican without a lawnmower? 
Unemployed! 

Why do mexicans like tiny steering wheels? 
It make it easier to drive while handcuffed! 

What do you call a spick with too much hair jell? 
A jellybean! 

How do you save a drowning Puerto Rican? 
You don't know, GOOD! 

What do get when you cross a Spic and a gook? 
A car thief who can't drive 

What do you call a Mexican with long hair? 
An Indian! 

Why do Hispanic women hate Swans? 
Because they're White, They're Beautiful, and They usually know who the fathers of their children are! 

How do you start a riot in mexico? 
Roll a Quarter down the street. 
How do you find the richest beaner in mexico? 
Find out who go the quarter!


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 5, 2011)

*Arab jokes*

Good Points:
If they had any country clubs, they wouldn't let Jews in. 

Proper Forms of Address:
Camel jockey, tent-head, soggy Arabian, gas-ass, dune coon. 

4.There's a paki, a englishman, a granny and a blonde girl on a train.They go threw the tunnel and they hear some one get
slapped. The blonde girl thinks the paki has felt the granny and slapped the paki and the granny thought that about the
blonde girl and the englishman thought I can't wait until another tunnel so I can hit that paki bastard again.

When is the only time you can spit in a Persian womans face? 
When her mustache is on fire! 

What do you call an arab standing between two buildings? 
Ali! 

What do you call a pretty Paki? 
Asif! 

Why is the Afghan air force so easy to train? 
You only have to teach them how to take off! 

Why aren't there any Wal*Marts in Afghanistan? 
Because there's a Target on every corner! 

What do you call a piece of sandpaper in Afghanistan? 
A map! 

Failed Afghan recruitment slogans: 
Be Allah you can be! 
Martyrs have more fun! 
Free camoflage turbans! Sign up today! 
Uncle oSAMa wants you! 

What do you call a guy with his hand up a camels ass? 
An Afghani mechanic! 

Whats one arab on the moon? 
problem 
10 arabs on the moon? 
problem 
100 arabs on the moon? 
large problem 
1000 arabs on the moon? 
big big problem 
1000000 arabs on the moon? 
massive problem 
all the arabs on the moon? 
Problem solved!


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## min0 lee (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## fitter420 (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## min0 lee (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## sofargone561 (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## min0 lee (Dec 7, 2011)




----------



## HialeahChico305 (Dec 7, 2011)

min0 lee said:


>


----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 8, 2011)

min0 lee said:


>


very funny movie


----------



## GFR (Dec 8, 2011)




----------



## GFR (Dec 8, 2011)




----------



## GFR (Dec 8, 2011)




----------



## GFR (Dec 8, 2011)




----------



## GFR (Dec 8, 2011)




----------



## fitter420 (Dec 8, 2011)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


>


----------



## fitter420 (Dec 8, 2011)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


>


----------



## Rednack (Dec 8, 2011)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


>



Lord don't strike me blind now!


----------



## bmw (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## ExLe (Dec 9, 2011)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


>


 


GeorgeForemanRules said:


>


----------



## fatburners (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## ExLe (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## fatburners (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## fatburners (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## fatburners (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## fatburners (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## sofargone561 (Dec 9, 2011)

wtf bros yall r fucking up the thread. this is suppose to be steriotipical not funny pics. there a punny picture thread already. i came in here for some racist jokes not ass sniffing smh =/


----------



## ExLe (Dec 9, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> wtf bros yall r fucking up the thread. this is suppose to be steriotipical not funny pics. there a punny picture thread already. i came in here for some racist jokes not ass sniffing smh =/


 

Lets get this thread back on track...


----------



## sofargone561 (Dec 9, 2011)

YES! thats more like it LMAO


----------



## DOMS (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Dec 10, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Dec 10, 2011)




----------



## vortrit (Dec 10, 2011)




----------



## vortrit (Dec 10, 2011)




----------



## vortrit (Dec 10, 2011)




----------



## vortrit (Dec 10, 2011)




----------



## vortrit (Dec 10, 2011)




----------



## KelJu (Dec 10, 2011)

min0 lee said:


>



ROFL, if this want's so god damn sad at the same fucking time!


----------



## colochine (Dec 10, 2011)

View attachment 37312


----------



## colochine (Dec 10, 2011)

View attachment 37313


----------



## colochine (Dec 10, 2011)

View attachment 37314


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 10, 2011)




----------



## min0 lee (Dec 10, 2011)




----------



## min0 lee (Dec 10, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> wtf bros yall r fucking up the thread. this is suppose to be steriotipical not funny pics. there a punny picture thread already. i came in here for some racist jokes not ass sniffing smh =/



 I think he's Albanian= fake Italian.


Q) What's the fastest thing in Kosovo?
A) An albanian with your TV.

Q) What's the second fastest thing in Kosovo?
A) His cousin with you VCR

Q) What do you call an albanian in a car?
A) A thief.

Q) What do you call two albanians on one bike?
A) Organized crime!

Q) How do u find the richest man in albania?
A) Roll a quarter down the street and see who picks it up.

Q) Why do albanian smell so bad?
A) So blind people can hate them too..

Q) Why do albanians drive with their windows up?
A) They think the smell is coming from outside.

Q) What do you call a bunch of albanian swimming?
A) Sewerage.

Q) Why is there always a bucket of drek at an albanian wedding?
A) To keep the flies away from the bride.

Q) What do you call an albanian in Church?
A) Holy drek.

Q) How long does it take for an albanian to go to the toilet?
A) Nine months (having a baby)

Q) What do you call an albanian who does well in a an IQ test?"
A) A cheat.

Q) What do you call a albanian with an IQ of 15?
A) Gifted.

Q) What do you call an albanian with a job?
A) A miracle.

Q) What do you do if you see an albanian drowning?
A) Throw him his wife and kids.


Q) What's the difference between an albanian and a bucket of drek?
A) The bucket.

Q) What do you call a pretty girl in Albania?
A) A tourist.

Q) Why do albanians cry during sex?
A) The Mace.

Q) How does an albanian woman fight terrorism?
A) She has an abortion.

Q) How do u circumcise a Albanian?
A) kick his mother in the mouth.

Q) How do u know if a girl from albania is a Virgin?
A) If she can run faster then her brothers.

Q) What do you call a albanian having sex?
A) Rape.

Q) What do you call an albanian with a goat under each arm?
A) a pimp

Q) What do you do if you see an albanian with half a head?
A) Stop laughing and reload.

Q) When is the only time you smile and wink at an albanian?
A) When you are looking through the scope of your rifle.

Q) What can a pizza do that a albanian can't?
A) Feed a family.

Q) Why don't albanians play hide and seek?
A) Because no one will look for them.

Q) What do you call a albanian with a wooden leg?
A) A waste of wood!

Q) How can you stop a albanian tank?
A) You shoot the soldier that is pushing it.

Q) Why is there a rubber-band shortage in albania?
A) They're saving it for their satellite launch.

Q) Why is there a crisis in the Albanian economy?
A) Their donkey died.

Q) What's the difference between a dead animal on the road and an albanian on the road?
A) You swerve to avoid the dead animal, but speed up for the albanian

Q) What do you do if you run over a albanian?
A) Reverse

An albanian girl comes home and says, "Daddy I'm pregnant!"
Her father replies, "Is it mine?"


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 10, 2011)

What would an Albanian do??

(a checklist)

Would an albanian...?

    * Have sex with a 9-year-old girl?
    * YES! The age of 9 is the legal age of consent in albania. But consent only applies to the male, of course! 

    * Marry his daughter-in-law?
    * YES, and even his own daughter!

    * Have eleven wives? (at one time)
    * YES! (Probably all his cousins)

    * Enslave women and children?
    * YES! In albania its called a "Family"

    * Approve of prostitution?
    * YES, of course!  His wife and daughters have to make money also!

    * Recommend wife-beating?
    * YES! This is just another way to say "I love you" in albanian! 

    * Encourage the rape of women in front of their husbands?
    * YES! But only if they are bad! Its in the Quran and Hadith (Abu Dawud: 2150)

    * Kill a woman?
    * YES! But only if she deserves it!

    * Beat children who dont pray?
    * YES!  And beat them even if they do!

    * Kill someone for insulting him?
    * YES, its called Blood feuds/Blood vengeance or Lek. Its a part of albanian culture.

    * Advocate suicide attacks?
    * YES! Dont all Muslims?

    * Lie?
    * Only when they open their mouth

    * Befriend Christians and Jews?
    * NO WAY! Are you nuts!!


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 10, 2011)

Q: How did the Germans conquer Poland so fast? 

A: They marched in backwards and the Polish thought they were leaving.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 10, 2011)

min0 lee said:


>


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 10, 2011)

Q: What do you get when you cross a Mexican and a German? 

A: A Beaner-Schnitzel


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 10, 2011)

Lawyer: Have you any grounds?
Polish: Yes, an acre and half and nice little home.
L: No, I mean what is the foundation of this case?
P: It made of concrete.
L: I don't think you understand. Does either of you have a real grudge?
P: No, we have carport, and not need one.
L: I mean. What are your relations like?
P: All my relations still in Poland.
L: Is there any infidelity in your marriage?
P: We have hi-fidelity stereo and good DVD player.
L: Does your wife beat you up?
P: No, I always up before her.
L: Is your wife a nagger?
P: No, she white.
L: Why do you want this divorce?
P: She going to kill me.
L: What makes you think that?
P: I got proof.
L: What kind of proof?
P: She going to poison me. 
She buy a bottle at drugstore and put on shelf in bathroom. 
I can read, and it say: Polish Remover.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 10, 2011)

Q: What do you get when you cross a black with a Mexican?

A: Someone too lazy to steal.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 10, 2011)

O'Connell was staggering home with a pint of booze in his back pocket when he slipped and fell heavily. Struggling to his feet, he felt something wet running down his leg.
"Please, God," he implored, "let it be blood!" 


A US Border Patrol Agent catches an 
illegal alien in the bushes right by the 
border fence, he pulls him out and 
says "Sorry, you know the law, you've 
got to go back across the border right 
now." 

The mexican man pleads with 
them, "No, noooo Senior, I must stay 
in de USA! Pleeeze!" 

The Border Patrol Agent thinks to 
himself, I'm going to make it hard for 
him and says "Ok, I'll let you stay if you 
can use 3 english words in a 
sentence". 

The Mexican man of course agrees. 

The Border Patrol Agent tells 
him, "The 3 words are: Green, Pink 
and Yellow. Now use them in 1 
sentence." 

The Mexican man thinks really hard for 
about 2 minutes, then says, "Hmmm, 
Ok. The phone, it went Green, Green, 
Green, I Pink it up and sez Yellow?"


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 10, 2011)

This black guy walks into this bar, with a parrot.
The bartender asked "What would you like?"

The parrot said "A Budlight"

The amazed bartener started to ask the man "Where did you get him?"

But the parrot interupted "Africa!! There's a thousands of 'em!"


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 10, 2011)

What do you call 32 mexican women?
A full set of teeth.


Why doesn't Mexico have an Olypics 
team? 

Because if they can run, jump, and 
swim, they're already in the US.


Q: What do you call a lesbian spic who 
is attracted to blacks? 
A: Niggereatah


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 10, 2011)

a greek, a mexican, and a jew go to the strip club...WHY? the greek: to have a good time 
the jew: to pick up his rent 
 the mexican? to pick up his wife and kid!


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 10, 2011)

whats worse then being a jew.....being a 
black jew 

...you have to move to the back of the incinerator!


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 10, 2011)

an italian and a greek were arguing about who did what. 

the greek guy said, we have acropolis
the italian guy said, we have colosseum
the greek guy said we have alexander the great
the italian guy said we have Cesar
the greek guy said we have have fetta
the italian guy said we have mozzarella...
the greek guy said, we invented democracy
the italian guy said, we invented the senate
after a long discussion, the greek guy goes "we invented sex"
and the italian guy replies, "and we introduced it to women"


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 10, 2011)

A Greek guy and an Italian guy are alone in a sheep-filled pasture one day when they notice that a sheep has somehow got its head caught in a fence and can't free itself. The Italian guy suddenly has a dirty thought pop into his head, and he exchanges knowing glances with the Greek guy. So the Italian guy goes first, drops his pants, and gives the sheep a good buggering. After finishing, he says to the Greek guy "OK, your turn." So the Greek guy goes and sticks his head in the fence.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 10, 2011)

Q: Why do Jewish girls like to fuck doggy style?
A: They can't stand to see somebody else have a good time.


Q: Whats the difference between a blonde and a mosquito?
A: One stops sucking when you slap it.

Q: Who are the two most famous black women?
A: Aunt Jemima and Mother Fucker.

Q: What's long, black and smelly?
A: An unemployment line.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 10, 2011)

Q: Why did the redneck cross the road?
A: Because he coundn't get his dick out of the chicken.


Q: What does a redneck say after sex?
A: Thanks Mom.

Q: What do you call an Ethiopian with a yeast infection?
A: Quarter pounder with cheese.

Q: How do you kill 100 Mexicans?
A: Blow up their van.

Q: What do you call five Mexicans on the bottom of a pool?
A: Sinko


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 10, 2011)

Q: What's the difference between St. Patrick's Day and Martin Luther King Day?
A: On St. Patrick's Day, everyone wants to be Irish.

Q: Why do arabian women put a red dot on their foreheads?
A: Helps for better aiming.

Q: What's the difference between a gay man and a freezer?
A: Freezer doesn't fart when you pull the meat out.

Q: What do you tell a woman with two black eyes?
A: Nothing you already done told her twice.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 10, 2011)




----------



## min0 lee (Dec 10, 2011)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 10, 2011)

min0 lee said:


>


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 10, 2011)




----------



## min0 lee (Dec 10, 2011)

DOMS said:


>



This has to be one of your favorite threads.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 10, 2011)

min0 lee said:


> This has to be one of your favorite threads.


I ain't gonna lie, I've LOLed quite a bit.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 10, 2011)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 10, 2011)

Out of curiosity, I did a search on Google just now...


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 10, 2011)




----------



## sofargone561 (Dec 10, 2011)

lmao!!!!


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 10, 2011)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 10, 2011)




----------



## PappyMason (Dec 10, 2011)

a


----------



## dogsoldier (Dec 12, 2011)

EPIC THREAD!  I am laughing so hard my sides hurt!


----------



## vortrit (Dec 12, 2011)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 12, 2011)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 12, 2011)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 12, 2011)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 12, 2011)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 12, 2011)




----------



## min0 lee (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## GFR (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## GFR (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## Hypertrophy1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Friday nigga!


----------



## ExLe (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## ExLe (Dec 14, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## ExLe (Dec 14, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Dec 14, 2011)

DOMS said:


>



wtf


----------



## ExLe (Dec 14, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## ExLe (Dec 14, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## GFR (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## GFR (Dec 14, 2011)

bmw said:


>


----------



## GFR (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## GFR (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## GFR (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## OfficerFarva (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## min0 lee (Dec 18, 2011)




----------



## min0 lee (Dec 18, 2011)




----------



## min0 lee (Dec 18, 2011)




----------



## min0 lee (Dec 18, 2011)




----------



## min0 lee (Dec 18, 2011)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 18, 2011)




----------



## min0 lee (Dec 18, 2011)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 18, 2011)




----------



## min0 lee (Dec 18, 2011)




----------



## min0 lee (Dec 18, 2011)

DOMS said:


>



One of my favorite players, hard playing but never had a chance against Jordan.

But damn, I've always said he looks like an ape.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 18, 2011)




----------



## min0 lee (Dec 18, 2011)




----------



## min0 lee (Dec 18, 2011)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 18, 2011)

This is what happens when the police don't have guns.



min0 lee said:


>


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 18, 2011)




----------



## min0 lee (Dec 18, 2011)




----------



## min0 lee (Dec 18, 2011)




----------



## min0 lee (Dec 18, 2011)




----------



## min0 lee (Dec 18, 2011)




----------



## xMADxMACx (Dec 18, 2011)

fatburners said:


>


 

Highly effective 
Clen
Tren
epdreda
coffee stack


----------



## DOMS (Dec 18, 2011)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 18, 2011)




----------



## min0 lee (Dec 18, 2011)




----------



## min0 lee (Dec 18, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 18, 2011)




----------



## min0 lee (Dec 18, 2011)




----------



## min0 lee (Dec 18, 2011)




----------



## min0 lee (Dec 18, 2011)




----------



## GFR (Dec 18, 2011)




----------



## GFR (Dec 18, 2011)




----------



## GFR (Dec 18, 2011)




----------



## GFR (Dec 18, 2011)




----------



## GFR (Dec 18, 2011)




----------



## GFR (Dec 18, 2011)




----------



## GFR (Dec 18, 2011)




----------



## GFR (Dec 18, 2011)




----------



## GFR (Dec 18, 2011)




----------



## GFR (Dec 18, 2011)




----------



## GFR (Dec 18, 2011)




----------



## GFR (Dec 18, 2011)




----------



## GFR (Dec 18, 2011)




----------



## GFR (Dec 18, 2011)




----------



## GFR (Dec 18, 2011)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 19, 2011)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 19, 2011)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 19, 2011)




----------



## min0 lee (Dec 19, 2011)




----------



## HialeahChico305 (Dec 19, 2011)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


>


----------



## bmw (Dec 19, 2011)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 19, 2011)

They see my rollin', they hatin'...


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Dec 19, 2011)

DOMS said:


> They see my rollin', they hatin'...









YouTube Video


----------



## DOMS (Dec 19, 2011)




----------



## min0 lee (Dec 19, 2011)

Love Weird Al, is this a new video?


----------



## GFR (Dec 19, 2011)

LMAO at the Star wars Holiday special joke, you have to be a geek to even get that one.


----------



## ExLe (Dec 19, 2011)

DOMS said:


>


 
 I love this story...

Coloreds are so sensative...






YouTube Video












min. 1.58 

Jack

"When I buy jelly beans, I always throw out the black ones. I'm not racist, I just don't like liquorish"


----------



## ExLe (Dec 19, 2011)

YouTube Video











As she is saying this look at the fat black chick with no teeth and compare her color to the doll...

How ironic...

"sicerity"


----------



## bmw (Dec 19, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Dec 19, 2011)

ExLe said:


> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah, they're so offended they can't stop laughing.

ngrs always gotta have something to cry and throw a fit about.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Dec 19, 2011)




----------



## HialeahChico305 (Dec 19, 2011)

OfficerFarva said:


>


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Dec 21, 2011)




----------



## collins (Dec 21, 2011)

funny shit


----------



## fireman23 (Dec 25, 2011)

Dave Chappelle - Niggar Family - YouTube


----------



## DOMS (Dec 31, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Jan 1, 2012)

YouTube Video


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 1, 2012)

YouTube Video


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 1, 2012)

YouTube Video


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 1, 2012)

YouTube Video


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jan 2, 2012)

dice games in the hood are so predictable, they always finish the same way. 






YouTube Video


----------



## ExLe (Jan 2, 2012)




----------



## min0 lee (Jan 2, 2012)

haha!


----------



## DOMS (Jan 2, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Jan 2, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Jan 2, 2012)




----------



## min0 lee (Jan 2, 2012)

DOMS said:


>



Why???


----------



## DOMS (Jan 2, 2012)

min0 lee said:


> Why???


Her games is called "Losing."


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 7, 2012)




----------



## min0 lee (Jan 7, 2012)




----------



## min0 lee (Jan 7, 2012)




----------



## min0 lee (Jan 8, 2012)

*True story*







> She ordered a small pepperoni pie ??? and got a side of racism.
> 
> Minhee Cho, 24, was shocked when she learned she had been described by a Papa John's employee as ???lady chinky eyes.???
> 
> ...


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 8, 2012)

DOMS said:


>





min0 lee said:


> Why???



I am sure that there are many men who would love to lift that roll and eat her pussy.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 8, 2012)

CellarDoor said:


> I am sure that there are many men who would love to lift that roll and eat her pussy.



Funny thing is that it's true.


----------



## bundle (Jan 8, 2012)

min0 lee said:


> We are going to hell.


 I have my hand basket alll picked out
and this thread is some funny shit


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 14, 2012)

lady chinkeyes


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 14, 2012)




----------



## withoutrulers (Jan 15, 2012)

Ichigo said:


>


 say it ain't so


----------



## GFR (Jan 15, 2012)




----------



## GFR (Jan 15, 2012)




----------



## GFR (Jan 15, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Jan 15, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Jan 15, 2012)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 15, 2012)

why was she eatin papa john in NYC?


----------



## DOMS (Jan 31, 2012)




----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jan 31, 2012)




----------



## ExLe (Feb 1, 2012)

CellarDoor said:


> I am sure that there are many men who would love to lift that roll and eat her pussy.


 

I would...

Just because I am a fan of her she did on Precious...


----------



## ExLe (Feb 1, 2012)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


>


----------



## ExLe (Feb 1, 2012)

min0 lee said:


>


----------



## KelJu (Feb 1, 2012)

YouTube Video


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 18, 2012)




----------



## bigbenj (Feb 18, 2012)

LOL @ Chink in the Armor. I wonder who the dumbass was who wrote that one.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 18, 2012)




----------



## min0 lee (Feb 19, 2012)




----------



## min0 lee (Feb 19, 2012)




----------



## so1970 (Feb 19, 2012)

DOMS said:


>


 i laughed so hard i almost pissed myself


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 19, 2012)




----------



## ceejay (Feb 19, 2012)

ahhahahahaha


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 19, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Feb 27, 2012)

YouTube Video


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Feb 27, 2012)

YouTube Video


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 27, 2012)

min0 lee said:


>


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 29, 2012)




----------



## min0 lee (Feb 29, 2012)




----------



## min0 lee (Feb 29, 2012)




----------



## min0 lee (Feb 29, 2012)




----------



## min0 lee (Feb 29, 2012)




----------



## min0 lee (Feb 29, 2012)




----------



## min0 lee (Feb 29, 2012)




----------



## min0 lee (Feb 29, 2012)




----------



## min0 lee (Feb 29, 2012)




----------



## Ichigo (Feb 29, 2012)

min0 lee said:


>


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 29, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Mar 4, 2012)

YouTube Video


----------



## Sheer (Mar 5, 2012)




----------



## dogsoldier (Mar 5, 2012)

DOMS said:


> YouTube Video




BWHAAAAAHAAAAAHAAAA!  Absolutely hysterical!


----------



## coolhandjames (Mar 5, 2012)

I like the whole cock hungry tranny stereo-type... really gets my cock hard


----------



## adambomb (Mar 6, 2012)

THis is some funny shit.


----------



## AnthonyPiccari (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## min0 lee (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## bmw (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## bmw (Mar 13, 2012)

pretty sure I already posted this one, but...


----------



## DOMS (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## haussanator (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (May 15, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (May 15, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (May 15, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (May 16, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (May 16, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (May 23, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (May 23, 2012)




----------



## heckler7 (May 25, 2012)

...


----------



## DOMS (May 26, 2012)

Yep.


----------



## Thresh (May 28, 2012)

5"10
195lbs

Currently cycle:
Cruising on 250mg Test Cyp/week.


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (May 28, 2012)

lmmfao


----------



## DOMS (May 30, 2012)

Brad Williams - Racist Beer Commercials - YouTube


----------



## DOMS (Jun 24, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Jun 24, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Jun 24, 2012)




----------



## Zaphod (Jun 24, 2012)

heckler7 said:


> ...



That chick is about as sexy as a genital wart.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Sep 11, 2012)

Ghetto spell-checking.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 11, 2012)

Ah, the good ol' days...


----------



## DOMS (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Sep 12, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Sep 12, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Sep 12, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Sep 12, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Oct 3, 2012)

Color me surprised...


----------



## DOMS (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Feb 4, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (May 2, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (May 3, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (May 3, 2013)




----------



## heckler7 (May 3, 2013)




----------



## Watson (May 3, 2013)




----------



## Watson (May 3, 2013)




----------



## Watson (May 3, 2013)




----------



## Watson (May 3, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (May 20, 2013)

Not an image, but appropriate nonetheless...


A little Mexican boy goes into the kitchen where his mom is baking. He  puts his hand in the flour and wipes it all over his face. He says,  "Mom, look - I'm a white boy!" His mom slaps him in the face and says,  "Go show your father." 

He goes to his dad in the living room and says, "Look Dad, I'm a white  boy." His dad slaps him hard in the face and says, "Go show your  grandmother."

The boy goes into his grandmother's room and say, "Mira, Abuelita, I'm a  white boy." His grandmother slaps him in the face and sends him back to  his mother. 

His mother says, "See, did you learn anything from that?" To which the  boy replies, "Sure did! I have only been white for five minutes and I  already hate you Mexicans!"


----------



## DOMS (May 20, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (May 20, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (May 20, 2013)




----------



## longworthb (May 20, 2013)

Griffith said:


>


Lmao not sure about that one


----------



## longworthb (May 20, 2013)

I'm going to name our dishwasher Juan. Seems fitting


----------



## DOMS (May 22, 2013)

The difference between then and now is the _type _of immigrants.


----------



## DOMS (May 22, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (May 22, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (May 22, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (May 22, 2013)

Meanwhile, in Compton...


----------



## Jenie (May 22, 2013)

not sure what to say....... some not so funny, some very much soo..


----------



## DOMS (May 22, 2013)

Jenie said:


> not sure what to say....... some not so funny, some very much soo..



I think maybe you should have said, "some not so funny, some very much soo.."


----------



## Watson (May 22, 2013)




----------



## Watson (May 22, 2013)




----------



## Watson (May 22, 2013)




----------



## seyone (May 28, 2013)




----------



## Watson (May 28, 2013)

^^


----------



## DOMS (May 30, 2013)

I was curious about an upcoming movie, _After Earth_. It's stars Will Smith and his son, Jaden. I checked at Rotten Tomatoes, where it has a 12% rating from the critics. It's gonna bomb. But! I saw the following on the page and had to post it here. It seemed apropos.


----------



## heckler7 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## withoutrulers (May 30, 2013)

DOMS said:


> I was curious about an upcoming movie, _After Earth_. It's stars Will Smith and his son, Jaden. I checked at Rotten Tomatoes, where it has a 12% rating from the critics. It's gonna bomb. But! I saw the following on the page and had to post it here. It seemed apropos.


This movie looks like it's gonna be a huge floating failure. It smacks of a 2 hr will smith ego stroke.


----------



## Watson (May 31, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (May 31, 2013)

withoutrulers said:


> This movie looks like it's gonna be a huge floating failure. It smacks of a 2 hr will smith ego stroke.



Worse. It's a vehicle for his son. I like Will's acting, which is part of the problem with this movie.  After the few couple of scenes, Will's character gets hurt and he spends the rest of the movie in a seat giving schmaltzy voice-overs. Oh, and did you know that it's directed by M. Night Shyamalan? That's a financial and critical death sentence right there.


----------



## withoutrulers (May 31, 2013)

shamalamala is a disease. I guess this is just ANOTHER movie that I'll forget that i didn't see till it turns into an internet joke meme.


----------



## heckler7 (May 31, 2013)

funny skit on jaden smith Jaden's Mythology on Vimeo


----------



## DOMS (May 31, 2013)

heckler7 said:


> funny skit on jaden smith Jaden's Mythology on Vimeo



 That was great!


----------



## withoutrulers (May 31, 2013)

"Dad bless you" lols


----------



## DOMS (May 31, 2013)

Griffith said:


>



This would be more arousing if it wasn't for the fact that her skinny arms is blocking whatever tiny tits she has.


----------



## jagbender (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## seyone (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## seyone (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## seyone (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## seyone (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## seyone (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## seyone (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## seyone (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## seyone (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## seyone (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## seyone (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## seyone (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## seyone (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Jul 4, 2013)

Black people pool party.


----------



## Diesel618 (Jul 4, 2013)

^lmao


----------



## seyone (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Jul 27, 2013)




----------



## heckler7 (Jul 27, 2013)

^^^^I saw a show on that lady, that's common there because they don't brush their teeth, its started by plague build up, they don't have dentists there. or something like that


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## min0 lee (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## min0 lee (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## min0 lee (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## min0 lee (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## min0 lee (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## dogsoldier (Aug 3, 2013)

DOMS said:


>




AKA targets of opportunity


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Sep 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DOMS (Sep 9, 2013)

Personally, I'm okay with this Mexican habit.


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Sep 14, 2013)

Aunt Shamika's Nig-o-riffic Motherfucking Dixie Dumpster Rat Food Delight

This hot-weather treat is a favorite of single "working" mammies throughout the projects.

For this old-ass fambly repspy, yo' nigger ass is gonna need:
1 shitload crack
1 whiny ass niglet, 0-60 mumfs ol'
1 broken goddamn toilet, full
- attitude

Prep:
Into a clean unheated pipe put one rock crack. Apply butane flame at 2800 degrees until rock begins to vaporize. Inhale, exhale, repeat until all crack is gone. Shee-it! Coming down from your crack jag the next day, notice that that little crying bitch niglet done sumpin really stupid again, like shit on your stolen X-Box. In a hot minute decide it's time to fix that little crying pussy's hash for real. With a closed fist strike the malnourished, dehydrated niglet's "face" and nappy haid until it shut the fuck up. Firmly grasp the lifeless niglet by any clean part and convey to the clogged toilet that the honky bastard bitch landlord aint done fixed since who know when, so he can juss kiss mah nigger ass. (Optionally ax de lawd, WHEN dis o-pression gonna END!) Immerse niglet in toilet--unnastan' dis, HEAD DOWN, bitch--and leave to cure. With pounding headache, carefully clean stolen X-Box and take to K-Mart for fraudulent refund; spend refund immediately on more crack. Get around to finishing niglet later.

Serve:
Hunch over toilet and git summa dat ripe jenkem buzz, mmm. When yo nigger ass be trippin fo' real, remove cured niglet from toilet. Drag outside if baffroom window won't open. Arrange niglet in dumpster or mailbox, or leave on pavement.

Serves countless rats and solves one big ass problem.


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Sep 27, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Oct 10, 2013)




----------



## SlappyTX (Oct 10, 2013)




----------



## SlappyTX (Oct 15, 2013)




----------



## charley (Oct 15, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Oct 16, 2013)

What do you call a black woman that's had four abortions?

A crime-fighter.


----------



## SlappyTX (Oct 17, 2013)




----------



## SlappyTX (Oct 17, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Nov 4, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Nov 4, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Nov 7, 2013)




----------



## SlappyTX (Nov 7, 2013)

happy birf-day neck'uhz


----------



## DOMS (Nov 14, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Nov 14, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Nov 14, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Nov 14, 2013)

Yep.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## charley (Nov 17, 2013)




----------



## charley (Nov 17, 2013)




----------



## charley (Nov 17, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Nov 18, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Nov 18, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Nov 18, 2013)

First-world problem.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 18, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Nov 18, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Nov 18, 2013)




----------



## min0 lee (Nov 19, 2013)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Nov 20, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 4, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 4, 2013)




----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Dec 4, 2013)




----------



## SheriV (Dec 4, 2013)

Griffith said:


>




this relates to a convo I had with DJ today


----------



## DOMS (Dec 4, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 5, 2013)

Blacks acting naturally.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 5, 2013)

White people reaction:






Black people reaction:


----------



## DOMS (Dec 6, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 6, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 7, 2013)

Apparently, I'm pro-slavery.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 7, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 8, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 8, 2013)

I have a dream...


----------



## DOMS (Dec 8, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## SlappyTX (Jan 10, 2014)

DOMS said:


>



i love how the menu has clearly visible SARS laden piss stains.


----------



## Gibbz (Jan 10, 2014)

DOMS said:


>



Haha

-jwgibbons


----------



## DOMS (Jan 10, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LA71FMZzYls


----------



## maniclion (Jan 10, 2014)

heckler7 said:


> ^^^^I saw a show on that lady, that's common there because they don't brush their teeth, its started by plague build up, they don't have dentists there. or something like that



And what?  A watermelon seed gets stuck in there and grows?  Lol


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Jan 10, 2014)

DOMS said:


> White people reaction:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lmfao 

This is so Damn funny 

Powered by EliteBodyTuneup.com using tapatalk.


----------



## scubadude (Jan 12, 2014)

These are great.  I see where most of my afternoon will go.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 28, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IdyDUMfEhTY


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 30, 2014)

charley said:


>



You're politically faggoty liberal cartoons aren't funny at all.  Well, maybe to those who wank to MSNBC and thing that Rachel Maddow is hot.  Take this shit to the Huffington Post forum, where some other ultra leftwing, libby faggots might appreciate it!  There's nothing humourous about left wing PC bullshit.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 17, 2014)

Ouch...


----------



## DOMS (Feb 19, 2014)




----------



## DOMS (Feb 20, 2014)




----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Feb 20, 2014)

I haven't viewed this whole thread so I apologize if it's already been posted.


----------



## charley (Feb 20, 2014)

GearsMcGilf said:


> You're politically faggoty liberal cartoons aren't funny at all.  Well, maybe to those who wank to MSNBC and thing that Rachel Maddow is hot.  Take this shit to the Huffington Post forum, where some other ultra leftwing, libby faggots might appreciate it!  There's nothing humourous about left wing PC bullshit.




You're such a a fucking idiot , get past a 5th grade spelling test and come on back and wow us....


----------



## DOMS (Feb 21, 2014)

This may be too subtle for most.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 21, 2014)

charley said:


> You're such a a fucking idiot , get past a 5th grade spelling test and come on back and wow us....



I have to know...why do you put a space before the commas?


----------



## charley (Feb 21, 2014)

DOMS said:


> I have to know...why do you put a space before the commas?




...I have to know...why do you put periods between 'know & why'. You copying my style?


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## min0 lee (Feb 21, 2014)

DOMS said:


> I have to know...why do you put a space before the commas?





charley said:


> ...I have to know...why do you put periods between 'know & why'. You copying my style?


----------

